# Game #75: Cavs @ Knicks (4/5/2006)



## remy23

_*Game 75*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(45-29) @* *New York Knicks** (19-54)*

_*Wednesday, April 5, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Madison Square Garden*, New York City, New York

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*NEW YORK KNICKS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland should win if they avoid playing sloppy basketball and don’t get phased by New York’s athletic players. If Cleveland makes this game a grinding affair and a war of execution, they’ll win the halfcourt battle. 

*•* Cleveland’s bombers need to stay hot. New York may throw a few zones and gimmick defenses at Cleveland in order to create confusion and turnovers. Damon Jones and Donyell Marshall need to blow the Knicks out of these schemes.

*NEW YORK KNICKS’ NOTES*

*•* New York’s guards are all athletic and need to take control of this game. They not only need to score but also play clean and efficient basketball. Cavs' killer Jamal Crawford needs to be the leader and light it up.

*•* New York needs to make this game a scrappy, chaotic and disorganized affair. Try to tempt Cleveland out of their comfort zone. 

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland has a 9-game winning streak and looks to extend that to 10 games against the New York Knicks. The Cavs have had problems of playing down to their level of competition. Coach Brown needs to have the Cavs step on the Knicks' neck early. If New York hangs around, they’ll have a chance for the upset and giving Cleveland a disappointing loss.


----------



## quench23

I dont know why, I have a bad feeling about this one, but we ARE on a 9 or is it 10 game wining streak and we've looked good so far, lets see if Z will be back hope he will be, but if not then this could be a good test for the Cavs to see how they play with AV starting and how they play w/o Z ,


----------



## remy23

I also hope Zydrunas wasn't seriously hurt and was held out of the game for precautionary reasons. In the past, Ilgauskas has had some nice games and good moments against Curry. But the door swings both ways, as Eddy is very capable of scoring on Zydrunas as well.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

We are hot, i dont think the knicks can stop our heat


----------



## The OUTLAW

Has anyone noticed how quiet a 9 game winning streak we are having? Just seems like nobody has noticed in the national media. Guess it's because of the Nets 13 game win streak.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

The OUTLAW said:


> Has anyone noticed how quiet a 9 game winning streak we are having? Just seems like nobody has noticed in the national media. Guess it's because of the Nets 13 game win streak.


And i think thats just fine. Right where we want to be sneaking up on people. But you also gotta think Washington has been hot of late and no one is speaking of them. 

Also, I really hope Mike Browns thinks twice about playing Zydrunas tomorrow if he is able too. Rest those tired ankles of his. We more than likely have the 4th seed locked up, with bigger games to come. Dont make a stupid decision now by starting Zydrunas. 

With the unit of Drew/AV it was very athletic and quick on the floor, it was fun too watch. It could have been the 76ers horrible defense or the way they were playing i couldnt tell. 

But damn, doesnt are bench look scary now. The way DJ is hitting with Larry/AV/Marshall/DJ all coming off the bench. And even Sasha at times if needed has stepped up. I think this will be signs to come of Eric Snow losing alot of playing time, but i hope as Captain and Leader he handles as one.


----------



## remy23

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/New York Knicks Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/New York Knicks Preview (click on picture)*

I don't have a good feeling about this game. I think we'll win but it will be tough
1 Back to back ending on the road
2 We play down to the competition level
3 Knicks have has SO much bad pub that they have incentive to play good against the superstar Lebron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

"If we're up by 30, I feel a little more comfortable sitting," said James, who admitted it was nice to get a rare few minutes rest. "If we're ahead only 10 or 12, I get nervous."

Thats a funny but true statement made by lebron after the game. Sitting up by 12 and your nervous, hopefully his teammates dont read that. lol


----------



## remy23

^ I remember against the Knicks in the past, we blew about a 15 point lead with less than 4 minutes remaining in the game. I was so angry after that, I don't remember much else about that night. LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

For some reason I feel a loss coming here also. Z being out for one, we're still not very good on the road, and it just seems like the Knicks will get hype to play with LBJ in town.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I Love seeing this







in the game threads


----------



## hendrix2430

No this will be a W... somewhere around 105-95 Cavs. :banana:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^CHKNWANG321 you have the best avatars.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

^the one i just added, or the joe taite one?


----------



## CHKNWANG321

The tribe won today, so if the cavs win tonight it will be the second straight "great" day for cleveland sports


----------



## quench23

Almost game time


----------



## quench23

AV with a board already =D


----------



## quench23

2 rebounds for AV with 11 mins to play in the first.


----------



## quench23

Living in chicago, i know what curry is capable of, hes a beast when he gets a little room down low, you cant stop him.


----------



## quench23

James gets his first 2 on a dunk.


----------



## quench23

cavs taking too many jump shots, take it to the hole guys come on.


----------



## quench23

14-8 NY. turn overs are killing us 3 already


----------



## remy23

I don't like how the guys look right now. They're just going through the motions. It would be one thing if the guys ocasaionally slipped, but the guys are doing this all the time. They wait until they are behind to start playing. Sometimes, the Cavs even zone in and out like this late in the 4th quarter, deciding to suddenly wake up and try to win the game. I like the fact the guys have shown they can turn it on whenever they need to. Yet they rely on this back-to-the-wall strategy far too often.


----------



## quench23

^ I agree, its like we take wins for granted, especially games like these. seems like the cavs arent playing with intensity. in a time like this we'd go to Z 2-3 possesions in a row for points, we'll see what the cavs do thistime though


----------



## quench23

Lebron struggling 1-5 from the field


----------



## quench23

LeBron is playing like sh1t on a stick. What the hell..an airball a nothing but backboard and a breakaway turnover. Eddy Curry is looking like Wilt tonight


----------



## quench23

Finally, gooden with 2 in a row


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Horrendous 1st qtr. Why do we suck so bad on the road.


----------



## remy23

This opening quarter was an embarassment. Why does our team have to play such disgraceful stretches of ball?

At the end of the opening quarter, Cleveland trails by eight points (14-22).


----------



## quench23

sorry double post


----------



## quench23

22-14 NY at the end of 1.

wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> I don't like how the guys look right now. They're just going through the motions. It would be one thing if the guys ocasaionally slipped, but the guys are doing this all the time. They wait until they are behind to start playing. Sometimes, the Cavs even zone in and out like this late in the 4th quarter, deciding to suddenly wake up and try to win the game. I like the fact the guys have shown they can turn it on whenever they need to. Yet they rely on this back-to-the-wall strategy far too often.


This drives me crazy. Lebron in particular came out like he was playing some YMCA scrubs, when he lacks intensity the whole team follows suit.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Not looking good right now. But here comes Hughes


----------



## CHKNWANG321

quench23 said:


> 22-14 NY at the end of 1.
> 
> wow


 wow, you post more then i do during game threads


----------



## quench23

CHKNWANG321 said:


> wow, you post more then i do during game threads



haha sorry?


----------



## quench23

Looks like our old damon and mr marshall are back...


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Lebron totally owned Jacky Butler. that looked funny.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is playing like ****.


----------



## quench23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron is playing like ****.


thats what happens when lebron tries to impress Jay Z and Beyonce...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man without Z we just get owned inside


----------



## remy23

Watching this is awful. Nights like this make me realize we need one HELL of a draft. Not a decent draft or a good one. We need something great.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> Watching this is awful. Nights like this make me realize we need one HELL of a draft. Not a decent draft or a good one. We need something great.


This is somewhat scary because basically, if Lebron is off his game, our team can barely score. 

We are WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too dependent on Lebron.


----------



## quench23

31-18

im speechless


----------



## quench23

well our gut feeling about this game was right =(


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is somewhat scary because basically, if Lebron is off his game, our team can barely score.
> 
> We are WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too dependent on Lebron.


Yeah. We need more than a good, young PG. We still need another piece after that.


----------



## quench23

only 5 shots for james, take it inside get to the free throw line, cmon


----------



## quench23

(5:39) [NYK 37-23] Lee Slam Dunk Shot: Made (2 PTS) Assist: Francis (5 AST)
(5:44) [CLE] Hughes Turnover: Bad Pass (2 TO) Steal: Francis (2 ST)

great


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I'm tired of watching Crawford light us up EVERY TIME we play the Knicks


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Where is our defense. They are just passing the ball and penetrating on us with ease.

Lebron needs to take over


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry Brown may have helped us here by challenging Lebron on defense, seems to have woken him up


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I Like how hughes looked at the point  

hughes, flip, lbj, drew, z

Greatest playoff lineup


----------



## quench23

Lebron allways makes a 3 when we're down by 10+ , ALLWAYS. but if he'd miss it then yeah. i'd rip his damn balls of


----------



## quench23

Make your #[email protected]@ free throws ... your a profesional


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

quench23 said:


> Lebron allways makes a 3 when we're down by 10+ , ALLWAYS. but if he'd miss it then yeah. i'd rip his damn balls of


Your right, then he fires up at least 2 more as a heat check hah :biggrin: 

He always does it at the beginning of the game too.


----------



## quench23

Cmon cavs cut it to under 10 before the half please...


----------



## remy23

With NY over the limit, we could just hit FT's and be within 10. No more bricks! Please.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

A good team would have us down 20+ right now


----------



## Pioneer10

Jesus Drew make some FT's


----------



## quench23

Free throws? please no one on this team can make those.


----------



## quench23

Guys, I know its looking bad, really bad. but its not the end of the world, its just the first half. Everyone is struggling, but that wont happen in the 2nd half . 

I promise.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn thats a nice pass


----------



## quench23

[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed[CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed

OH MY ****ING GOD


----------



## Pioneer10

God I hate Jamal Crawford: he's got no idea how to play smart basketball but no matter what he chucks up he makes it against us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This team FT shooting is a joke


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This team FT shooting is a joke


 What 9-16 FT's isn't good .


----------



## quench23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This team FT shooting is a joke


funny thing is we were amongst the league leaders 20-30 ish games in., but then.... :curse:


----------



## remy23

Down 11 at the half (37-48). My God, that was some horrible basketball. I can't believe I watched that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> God I hate Jamal Crawford: he's got no idea how to play smart basketball but no matter what he chucks up he makes it against us


He kills us EVERY DAMN TIME. 

Hah Cavs have 37 pts at half, they had 99 at the end of 3 last night. Lebron you'd think would be fresh only playing 35 mins last night but it seems to have thrown off his rhthym.


----------



## futuristxen

Meh. It's the Knicks. We all know the Cavs are going to win this in the second half. Lebron will score 18 in the 3, and probably won't even have to play the fourth.

Cavs by 25.


----------



## quench23

the knicks just put up 48 on us.


----------



## quench23

Lets not make excuses for lebron. hes turning into kobe,tmac, and everyother all star SG. hes just taking fadeaways when ever he feels like it. seriously... its a f$#@[email protected] curse


----------



## remy23

^ Even if we win this game, we're relying on The Comeback Cavs entirely too damn much. You shouldn't have to, or at least, you shouldn't want to have to dig down that deep everytime you step out on the court in order to win a game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> My God, that was some horrible basketball. I can't believe I watched that.


You have to be a die-hard Cavs fan to sit through that crap


----------



## CHKNWANG321

This is not fun to watch at all. We had better step it up in the second half. They cant except these medicore games versus medicore teams.


----------



## Pioneer10

This is exactly the game I was expecting unfortunately:

lackadaisacal while the Knicks are fired up with a league star in the house. This team needs to realize that every team considers the Cavs a "prime time" game to get up for. The crowds will be sold out and ready to rock and the home team will respond to that.

I also hate Larry Brown: Lebron needs stick it in that smucks eye as far as I'm concerned. Losing to the Knicks is just bad on so many fronts


----------



## quench23

We play ****ty in the 1st, and we play like the Suns + mavs + spurs combined in the 3rd and 4th ( most of the time ) ... but seriously WE CANOT rely on that crap in the playoffs...

sigh this was one bad half of basketballl
lets just put it behind us and pretend the 2nd half is a brand new basketball game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Meh. It's the Knicks. We all know the Cavs are going to win this in the second half. Lebron will score 18 in the 3, and probably won't even have to play the fourth.
> 
> Cavs by 25.


Still no excuse for that pathetic effort. Cavs have been playing with fire against scrub teams all season, it's a lack of killer instinct this team needs to develop.

The attitude they have, you could see them jumping out to a 2-0 or 3-0 lead in a series and thinking it's all over, and we all know where that attitude got Tmac in his Orlando days.


----------



## quench23

anyone wanna place bets that mike brown will make no adjustments in the second half?


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Fantastic pass by lebron to drew for the throwdown.


----------



## quench23

3rd Q starting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron needs to post up closer to the basket instead of out on the high post all the time


----------



## quench23

CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed.

. i am going to kill my self if he takes one more jumper.


----------



## quench23

rofl missed freethrows once again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs still aren't playing any defense


----------



## quench23

[CLE 41-52] James Free Throw Technical (9 PTS)

no way , he misses those 8/10 times.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

this is ugly. We have no concentration on defense


----------



## Pioneer10

This is painful at so many levels so far: I hate Crawford, Q, Curry, Taylor, Rose, Isiah Thomas,and in particular Larry Brown.

We need to get back into this game


----------



## quench23

9 point game


----------



## Pioneer10

Curry was probably really happy when he found out Z wouldn't be playing: Z kills Curry


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Luckily L. Brown isn't playing Taylor alot, he's another Cav Killer


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why does it seem like Crawford always lucks into so many baskets against us


----------



## Pioneer10

Going back and forth right now: the way this is going we'll still be down 11 by the staart of the 4th


----------



## quench23

Wow lebron james has 0 rebounds.


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah: I might stop watching this


----------



## CHKNWANG321

That was a beautifull move by andy. I think he is really improving his offensive game. 

But again, the cavs just lose concentration on D


----------



## Pioneer10

Is there is any question that Eric Snow sucks? He can't score and he can't guard anybody with quickness.


----------



## quench23

CHKNWANG321 said:


> That was a beautifull move by andy. I think he is really improving his offensive game.
> 
> But again, the cavs just lose concentration on D


im sure bringing in donyell and damon will help


----------



## Pioneer10

Just play Hughes: this team doesn't care about winning this game so we might as well get some reps for Larry


----------



## quench23

w/e . we lose this team is playing with no heart

im out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Maybe we really are this bad on the road. We barely beat Charlotte, were blown out by 30 @ Orlando, when is the last time we had a good road performance?


----------



## Pioneer10

Memo to Mike Brown:
Jamal Crawford kills us.
Please get the ball out of his hands
Double him if necessary
If that doesn't work make sure you foul em hard when he goes to the basket

TY,
BBB.net


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Memo to Mike Brown:
> Jamal Crawford kills us.
> Please get the ball out of his hands
> Double him if necessary
> If that doesn't work make sure you foul em hard when he goes to the basket
> 
> TY,
> BBB.net


Crawford must circle the Cavs games on his Calendar, it's a guaranteed 20+ night for him every time


----------



## Pioneer10

Good idea Jones: get a few tech on Crawford to get him out of the game


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Turns off TV


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Now watch the Cavs come out and actually decide to play with some energy and effort at the last second


----------



## quench23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Now watch the Cavs come out and actually decide to play with some energy and effort at the last second


they wont play with energy


----------



## quench23

Oh looky.. lebron decided to take it in the hole, its his fault the cavs lost =\


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hah Larry Brown doesn't mess around, immediate TO with Lebron's back to back 3's


----------



## spongyfungy

well Lebron cuts the lead. I have to say that he's pretty good.


----------



## The OUTLAW

LeBron with the 3 steal and another 3. I guess he must have realized that you can't be an MVP and lose to the Knicks twice.


----------



## quench23

lebron with 2 3s in a row... =O


----------



## quench23

we'll win. watch. lebron will go of for 20 more points in the 4th. WATCH

( i think i changed my mind 12 times regarding if we'll win or lose tonight lol)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Here he comes!


----------



## quench23

Lebron For 3 Again!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man I hate Jamal Crawford


----------



## quench23

missed free throw.


----------



## quench23

**** man ... i got my hopes up =(


----------



## Morongk22

At first i was really pissed that tonights game wasnt coming in on tv for some reason(here in Bowling Green), not sure if anyone else had this problem, but after watching the box score and seeing the score update and us never even making this a close game. I am glad i didnt have to suffer through watching tonights game. Hopefully this will be a wake up call, but i'd rather lose a game like this one than one to Miami or Dallas. I guess this game shows how much we really need Z, hopefully he's back real soon. Of course as I'm writing this I'm seeing on the updated box score on yahoo.com that Lebron his hitting 3's all over the place. Maybe we could pull this one out, how huge would that be.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

So much for that, we'll never get back in the game with Crawford. We're almost better off with Marbury playing, would limit his minutes


----------



## The OUTLAW

If we could only stop Crawford. He sucks, but why does he always light us up like a Christmas tree? He did this to us about this time last year.


----------



## spongyfungy

Flip for three. 8 point game.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Flip is clutch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

bad call on Larry there


----------



## CHKNWANG321

James with the steal. Back in the game boys.

I lied when i said i turned my tv off


----------



## spongyfungy

Hughes with the shot 6 point game.


----------



## quench23

holy **** guys this might be something special


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow what a move by LBJ!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Horrible offensive rebound


but nice job by lebron


----------



## spongyfungy

wow, this is a fun game.


----------



## Morongk22

why is the channel blacked out on the tv's in my apartment....this is killin me


----------



## The OUTLAW

I don't care how well we play on offense here. It won't matter unless we can get some stops.


----------



## Pioneer10

Will we have enough time? only 3 minutes to go


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We just need 2 or 3 stops

WTF Larry picking up a tech?? = CAN"T do that in this situation, come on Larry


----------



## quench23

Lebron can stop time.


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF what was that tech for? Stupid refs


----------



## quench23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We just need 2 or 3 stops
> 
> WTF Larry picking up a tech?? = CAN"T do that in this situation, come on Larry


HOLY [email protected]!#!**** ... WOW A TECHNICAL FOUL?? WTF HAPPANED


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on Drew, need these FTs


----------



## Pioneer10

We've missed 12 ft's today lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Crawford again...33pts and counting


----------



## quench23

now i see why people dont call lebron clutch even tho he takes over... hes misedd like 12 free throws in the 4th


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Crawford is beating us by himself


----------



## spongyfungy

Crawford hits the first FT and the second. great game by him. That was a pretty dumb foul by Gooden.


----------



## quench23

that tech killed us


----------



## spongyfungy

Flip baseline jumper is good. 3 point game.


----------



## quench23

Ohm My God!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Flip has to be resigned


----------



## spongyfungy

Murray has been clutch. with the and1.

Hughes missed such an open layup.


----------



## quench23

Re ****ing Sign Flip Right Now


----------



## Pioneer10

Why that foul Jones? sigh


----------



## quench23

down by 2


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Refs with some garbage calls, whats up with the ticky tack calls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cmon LBJ


----------



## quench23

dont worry About the refs right now, no one can stop flip


----------



## spongyfungy

Knicks help defense is way to late. I mean you know Lebron is going to drive.

and he misses the FT.. yikes. 5 missed FT's


----------



## Pioneer10

FT's killing us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

Om Fg Lebron Make Your ****ing Free Throws You Whore


----------



## spongyfungy

Hughes is smothering Crawford. showing the defensive prowess he had when he led the league in steals


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron has been laying bricks on the line all damn game

Gotta get a stop here with 10 seconds on the clock (I can just picture a Jamal Crawford rainbow)


----------



## Morongk22

Damnit Lebron u have to hit those free throws


----------



## ChiBron

How points does LeBron have in this qtr?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Iso for Lebron or Flip please Brown, or Lebron in the LOW post. Worst case he at lease will split from the line.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SPMJ said:


> How points does LeBron have in this qtr?


~18-20, would have like 25+ if he could make a damn FT


----------



## -33-

Can LeBron get #2???


----------



## Pioneer10

We have no reason to win this game: 13 FT's missed lol.
A whopping 62% from the line.


----------



## quench23

Dont say that


----------



## spongyfungy

I don't think Lebron had to foul. but Butler isn't a guard . an 82% FT shooter however


----------



## Morongk22

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can LeBron get #2???



I'd rather he just score the final 5 or 6 points...not being able to watch this game pretty luch sucks...but at least im driving myself as crazy as i would if the damn channel was working


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Good play, I think Butler got a piece

I'd go to the same set


----------



## Pioneer10

This is wierd BOTH av and Gooden have as many rebounds as the rest of the Cavs combined


----------



## quench23

No ****ing Comment No ****ing Comment


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Figures Crawford hit it, I would have doubled and made someone else shoot


----------



## Pioneer10

****ing Crawford


----------



## -33-

Crawford..........WOW that's big time


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Can I say again, I hate Crawford and his rainbow jumpers, he just eats us alive EVERY SINIGLE TIME.

So annoying.


----------



## quench23

. I ****ING KNEW HE WAS GONA MAKE IT. SOB. CMON 6 sec left lebron .. cmon THATS PLENTY OF TIME MAN


----------



## cima

alright...it's BRON time. let's do it


----------



## The OUTLAW

'Craw has been a Cavs Killer since we traded him.


----------



## quench23

go for the tie then in OT just let lebron take it in, no passing, just ggive the rock to lbj


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Good play, Larry was wide open.


----------



## quench23

hughes missed


----------



## Ych

Lets go Lebron
I hope he can hit a 3 point and shut all the critics up about his clutchness.


----------



## quench23

lbj is a ****ing *****. *****


----------



## spongyfungy

JC hates the Cavs


----------



## spongyfungy

I dont' know why Flip wasn't the one shooting.


----------



## -33-

I would almost want LeBron to take it up that close to the rim...but he still made the right pass to an open Hughes, I'd just have a hard time accepting my best player passing the ball when he pentrated within 5-6 feet of the rim...you can't get much of a better look though


----------



## quench23

yeah lbj u ****ing #[email protected][email protected]#>.... pass to the dude who hasnt shot the rock in over 3 months. ya go ahead pass it when you had a ****ING CHANCE to go to the line, oh wait i forgot you cant ****ing shoot free throws worth ****... ***** seriously GOD IN ****UGASDB SO PISSED


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh well: deserved to lose this. Can't show up for one quarter and miss 13 FT's in a game and expect to win.


----------



## The OUTLAW

People were saying this game was a gimme and this is what I was worried about.


----------



## quench23

pioneer , we deserved to lose but we coulda won. if lebron made 2 more free throws, but i forgot he cant shoot from the line. thats all we needed


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

quench23 said:


> lbj is a ****ing *****. *****





quench23 said:


> yeah lbj u ****ing #[email protected][email protected]#>.... pass to the dude who hasnt shot the rock in over 3 months. ya go ahead pass it when you had a ****ING CHANCE to go to the line, oh wait i forgot you cant ****ing shoot free throws worth ****... ***** seriously GOD IN ****UGASDB SO PISSED


Damn, dude stop spazing... It's alright... it's oookaaaay...


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 94, New York 96*


----------



## quench23

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Damn, dude stop spazing... It's alright... it's oookaaaay...



im sorry, mods please delete my posts, im just heart broken, i really am... i have tears in my eyes. i just ... i dont know

man...


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> pioneer , we deserved to lose but we coulda won. if lebron made 2 more free throws, but i forgot he cant shoot from the line. thats all we needed


 Sure Lebron could have made more FT's. He could have missed some of those 3's that brought us back in the fourth as well.

The fact of the matter is the TEAM didn't show up till the 4 quarter. If there is one fault this Cavs team has it is they play down to the level of there competition and they did that again tonight. We were able to pull off some wins during this winning streak but it finally bit us in the *** with this game


----------



## cima

*Re: Box Score*

this late in the season, i would be more worried about games against teams like the knicks than teams like the pistons. it's harder to get up for these games when you're riding a 9 game winning streak.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Im proud of them for not giving up and fighting for the whole game, but if we wouldve just not played like **** in the first 3 quarters we wouldnt have had to come back like that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^It was just a matter of time.

I'm still concerned with our shaky road play....we never get blown out but we give up these huge leads and try to fight back, been happening all season now.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Hughes shouldnt have been the one to shoot that shot. He hasnt gotten used to his shot yet


----------



## quench23

Cant wait to watch NBA FAST BREAK Today and hear them bash lebron.


----------



## -33-

quench23 said:


> yeah lbj u ****ing #[email protected][email protected]#>.... pass to the dude who hasnt shot the rock in over 3 months. ya go ahead pass it when you had a ****ING CHANCE to go to the line, oh wait i forgot you cant ****ing shoot free throws worth ****... ***** seriously GOD IN ****UGASDB SO PISSED


Intelligent post right there, I repped you for it.

Hughes has been hanging out on the Flats for the past 3 months. Actually, yesterday was the 1st day he's picked up a basketball. Just shows how good these pros really are, they can take a 3 month break from basketball and pick it up like it's nothing...........


----------



## futuristxen

Hmm I missed it. I fell asleep at halftime. Just woke up. Whah happened?


----------



## futuristxen

Oh well. It's the ****ing Knicks. Who gives a damn.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Box Score*

this loss means nothign to you guys, yes it ended a streak but you guys were down by a ton, and you could've won it jsut as easly as you lost it, and this time you just lost, you guys have nothign to worry about, i think it was a pos game for you, you guys showed heart and determination and came back, but fell just short..


----------



## -33-

*Re: Box Score*

too bad you lost...I wanted to see NJ vs. CLE with 2 10+ game win streaks meet in a few days...


----------



## quench23

*Re: Box Score*



Dwyane Wade said:


> this loss means nothign to you guys, yes it ended a streak but you guys were down by a ton, and you could've won it jsut as easly as you lost it, and this time you just lost, you guys have nothign to worry about, i think it was a pos game for you, you guys showed heart and determination and came back, but fell just short..


repped


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> yeah lbj u ****ing #[email protected][email protected]#>.... pass to the dude who hasnt shot the rock in over 3 months. ya go ahead pass it when you had a ****ING CHANCE to go to the line, oh wait i forgot you cant ****ing shoot free throws worth ****... ***** seriously GOD IN ****UGASDB SO PISSED


You need to settle. Obviously you havent been a Cleveland fan for that long, heart breaks happen alot of times, way too many times to be exact. And you cant be getting like that.


----------



## futuristxen

Clearly the team...once again...just overlooked the Knicks. A win against the redhot Nets, would make it all better 

Wish I had stayed away for the fourth quarter comeback.

Why was Larry spotted up in the corner? Was he shooting it hot? Where was Flip? What about Damon? Hell...Donyell even?

Oh well. Larry's a grown *** man. He should be able to make a wide open 3, more often than not. I'll live with that.


----------



## Pioneer10

Some final thoughts on the game after going through some of the highlights and TIVO 
1. Lebron was ridiculous in the 4th quarter overall: the loss shouldn't underscore a ridiculous comeback

2. Speaking of ridiculous, Crawford hit a crazy tough shot - Hughes did everything right in terms of defense on the play. Crawford was feeling it though and was able to put it down. The only thing maybe we could have done would have been to double Crawford, but on the whole no qualms there - it was a very tough shot

3. Lebron could have gone for that shot but it would have been tough: he had I believe Curry right in front of him. I doubt he would have made a shot but he might have been able to draw a foul. Still on the whole you can't get much more open then Hughes was on that play. I got no qualms with it: if we could get Larry that open on every sinlge play - I would run it every single play

4. Cavs need to develop a killer instinct. If the Cavs would have put a stretch together like tehy had in the 4th in any other quarter, the Knicks would have folded


----------



## Cap

lmao @ *LBJ to LJ for 3*'s sig. Nice.


----------



## futuristxen

Jamal is no stranger to draining game winning shots in Larry Hughes grill. Jamal put up 56 I think, on Larry Hughes when he was playing for Chicago, including...a game winnner. And Larry had his hand in Jamal's face all night. Jamal when he has it going is unstoppable. He can get his shot off on anyone.

I know you guys hate him, but he's probably available for Eric Snow.


----------



## The OUTLAW

futuristxen said:


> Jamal is no stranger to draining game winning shots in Larry Hughes grill. Jamal put up 56 I think, on Larry Hughes when he was playing for Chicago, including...a game winnner. And Larry had his hand in Jamal's face all night. Jamal when he has it going is unstoppable. He can get his shot off on anyone.
> 
> I know you guys hate him, but he's probably available for Eric Snow.


I still think he's a pretty terrible player, but we need to get him just so that we don't have to play against him anymore. I swear if he played against everyone the way that he normally plays against us people would speak of him the way that they do Kobe. I just don't understand how you can be that different playing one team than you are the rest of the league.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: Box Score*



quench23 said:


> repped


 Can i ask how you already have 40 reps? Even tho you just started posting tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The OUTLAW said:


> I still think he's a pretty terrible player, but we need to get him just so that we don't have to play against him anymore. I swear if he played against everyone the way that he normally plays against us people would speak of him the way that they do Kobe. I just don't understand how you can be that different playing one team than you are the rest of the league.


Crawford is still bitter that we traded him on draft day.


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers' rally not enough in New York*












> _LeBron James tries to pass the ball off while charging into New York Knicks' Maurice Taylor during the second quarter of the Cavaliers' 96-94 loss at Madison Square Garden on Wednesday night._
> 
> *Cavaliers' rally not enough in New York*
> 
> Thursday, April 06, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *New York - LeBron James led a frantic late surge and brought the Cavaliers within one during the final seconds on Wednesday night.
> 
> Although coach Mike Brown enjoyed the rally, it was the first three quarters that disturbed him. The Cavs' wake-up call was too late.
> 
> "I was disappointed with our effort," Brown said. "Our guys thought they could show up in this building and win the basketball game whenever they wanted to. We didn't take care of the basketball, didn't share the basketball and didn't attack until late in the game. They kicked our behinds."
> 
> The Cavs rallied from a sluggish start behind an explosive fourth quarter, but it wasn't enough as the New York Knicks hung on and defeated the Cavs, 96-94, at Madison Square Garden.
> 
> The Cavs had a chance to win, but Larry Hughes missed a 3-point attempt at the buzzer was off.
> 
> "I got a good look," said Hughes, who played in only his second game since Dec. 31 because of a finger injury. "I rushed it just a little bit, but I'm there to take that shot."
> 
> The Cavs' (45-30) nine-game winning streak ended as they lost to the Knicks (20-54) for the second time this season. Brown was disappointed in the effort, but James, who scored 21 of his 36 points during the fourth quarter, took the loss in stride.
> 
> "We had a good shot at the end," James said. "We were just out of synch during the first three quarters and we couldn't make any shots. We got some stops during the first few quarters, but we just couldn't put the ball into the hoop. They outhustled us some in the first half, and that's how they got up big. But we had a shot at it and that's all that matters."
> 
> Early on things mattered more to the Knicks.
> 
> The Knicks led by as many as 15 points in the first half and they led by 11 at the half. Jamal Crawford scored 16 of his 37 points in the first half.
> 
> James had 11 first-half points on 3-of-7 shooting from the field.
> 
> The Knicks continued to have their way in the fourth quarter and led by 17 with 9:31 left. It was only a matter of time before the Cavs would suffer their first loss since March 14 at Dallas.
> 
> Suddenly, the Cavs arrived. James went on a scoring spree of three straight 3-pointers to close the deficit to nine. James continued to lead the charge with drives and kick-outs to teammates for open jumpers. Flip Murray's layup and free throw with 1:08 left tied the score at 91-91.
> 
> "I was trying to make a move or [we were going] to get blown out," James said. "I tried to put some pressure on their defense. I got open a couple of times and made some big shots. I'm going to hit some big shots when I need our team to come back."
> 
> The Knicks led by two with 1:08 left. Later, James had a chance to tie the score, but he split a pair of free throws. The Knicks produced the biggest defensive play when Jackie Butler blocked James' shot on a drive with 30 seconds left. Butler was fouled and he split a pair of free throws for a 94-92 lead. James tied the score with a layup, but Crawford gave the Knicks the lead for good with a short jumper over Hughes.
> 
> "LeBron made some unbelievable plays, especially in the fourth quarter," Knicks coach Larry Brown said. "We forgot how we got the lead. We gave them life, but we hung on."
> 
> Center Zydrunas Ilgauskas, who left Tuesday's game with a left ankle sprain, did not play.*


----------



## quench23

*Re: Box Score*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> Can i ask how you already have 40 reps? Even tho you just started posting tonight



I dont know, why does it matter? were here to discuss cavaliers not get rep points...


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: Box Score*



quench23 said:


> I dont know, why does it matter? were here to discuss cavaliers not get rep points...


 I dont know, i just was wondering

dont be soo chippy


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: Box Score*

The pacers lost to the knicks last night in the exact same way we lost. Jamal Crawford with a fade away game winner


----------



## hendrix2430

man, crawford is on fiya!

That goes to show you that players are not in the NBA for nothing. They are all NBA players, and the true talent differential from one team to the next isn't that large. The smallest differences in pure talent make the biggest differences on the scoreboard. That's the beauty of it, no? That's why you gotta respect all players.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

This is a tough loss now after we just be NJ but for the first time we didnt turn this stupid loss into a losing streak. Mike Brown might be actually doing something in this second half of the season.


----------

